# cyclo-ssage - massage system as seen in shows



## ched999uk

Some of you may have seen these massage systems at some of the shows. A few may have even bought one? They are the massage tables with a blue massage 'pad' that claims to help with all sort of ailments including : 
General aches and pains
Upper or lower back pain
Raised blood pressure
Headaches or migraine
Stress or anxiety
Circulation or respiratory problems
Neck or shoulder discomfort
Sciatica or muscle spasm
Arthritis or joint stiffness
Diabetes
Multiple Sclerosis
Fibromyalgia or ME
Parkinsons
Muscular Dystrophy
Poor lymphatic circulation or oedema
Digestive or abdominal problems
Degenerative facet joint disease
Lack of energy or chronic fatigue
Sleep deprivation
Sport injuries

Anyway I am trying to find out if anyone has used one or has one and if they are actually any good?
These massage systems are not cheap at all (circa £2500!!) and while the claims look perfect I am sceptical.

So any opinions or does anyone have on in the garage/loft?

Thanks


----------



## BritStops

Hi, first off I'll say IANAScientist so give no guarantees with my comments! 

As far as I understand, though, the _evidence_ for the benefits of massage seem to be restricted to muscular relaxation, reduction of stress and headaches/migraine, anxiety, improving sleep (especially in infants, apparently) and improved mobility after muscular injury (e.g. sports injuries). Put simply, massage makes you feel good.

I'd take any claims linked to other, more specific, ailments with a big pinch of salt, and in all such cases where you're being sold something making big claims for your health, I'd increase the amount of salt in proportion to the amount being charged...

Just found their website and notice that the pad apparently emits infrared. This is basically just heat. Sticking a hot water bottle on the sore bit will work the same.

Also, I notice that the only piece of "research" quoted on their website refers to increasing leg extension in horses 8O

Sorry if I sound really negative, but I'm sceptical by nature and after reading "Bad Science" by Ben Goldacre (I heartily recommend it) my starting position is "proper gold standard double-blind random control tested evidence or no sale"!

Also can't help thinking that a relaxing massage delivered by either a masseur or someone you love/trust would be just as good.

HTH! 

Steve


----------



## inkey-2008

Try the local palour they are alot cheaper. You can get a lot of rubdowns for £2500.

Andy


----------



## ched999uk

Looking into the technology it seems that sinusoidal massage together with ir heat can achieve symptom reductions that a manual massage can't!!!

Has anyone used one of the cyclo-ssage systems. I would be very interested in personal experiences of this expensive system. As I don't trust the sales and marketing info at all.


----------



## BritStops

ched999uk said:


> Looking into the technology it seems that sinusoidal massage together with ir heat can achieve symptom reductions that a manual massage can't!!!


I guess that's possible, but what symptoms are you looking to address? (if you don't mind telling us)

That's a hell of a lot of cash given that there is no hard data on the amount of symptom reduction achieved.


----------



## ched999uk

The symptoms are not actually mine. My girlfriend suffers from fatigue, stress, inability to sleep, poor circulation, lack of energy, neuropath. 

The majority of the symptoms are caused by her condition and the chemotherapy medication she has to take to control the condition. 

I agree it's lots of money for little provable results. I am an engineer and always sceptical of claims without proof. But she is very frustrated that she is suffering and sees it as a possible miracle cure!

It's amazing that there seem to be so few reports on the net positive or negative. It's difficult to find anyone who has actually used one for more than a demo at a show.

Cheers


----------



## Cyclo-ssage

Please find below some information posted by to respond to the various points raised that have been previously posted on this forum. 


The is a medically approved, fully portable Therapy System that consists of nine oscillating motors and six infrared heat panels and is used as method of pain relief and relaxation by many private individuals, health professionals and businesses. 


How does the system help? 

As a company we are not claiming to cure any primary conditions that we list however we do claim that our Therapy Systems are successfully used to alleviate the secondary symptoms associated with the conditions listed using the combination of Far Infrared Heat and Cycloidal Oscillation Therapy. Health professionals successfully use the System as a part of a treatment or recovery programme as the simple application allows for more frequent and regular treatment sessions. 


How does Infrared heat help? 

Far infrared heat has been used medically for decades and is currently used in many clinics and hospitals as well as within the beauty and professional sports industries. 

The diodes found in the Far Infra red panels project a particular spectrum of light that penetrate deep into the muscle tissue. This effectively helps increase blood circulation without putting strain on the heart, and increases the levels of oxygen and white blood cells in the blood. It also stimulates the production of collagen (a building block for human tissue) in the body and helps to rid the body of toxins. This can result in a stronger immune system, better cardiovascular health, and a faster ability to heal from soft tissue injuries such as tears, pulls and sprains. 

Can you get the same effect using a hot water bottle? 

A hot water bottle will help relax muscle however it is very limited to the depth the heat can travel into the muscle tissue and achieve blood vessel dilation. 
The system has six Far infra red heat zones, two situated on the shoulder area/low neck, two on the lower back and two on the calf’s that can also be repositioned to be applied on the feet with a choice of three different heat settings. 

Treatment can also be applied while lying in the prone position allowing the far infrared heat panels to be in contact with the abdomen, and this can be beneficial for stomach cramps related to common conditions such as Irritable bowel syndrome, period pains etc. 



What is Cycloidal Massage or Oscillation Therapy? 

Cycloidal massage is achieved using a mechanical vibration, known as cycloid vibration. Cycloid vibration has been used for more than 60 years, and is the subject of conclusive medical research studies by universities and teaching hospitals worldwide. 

Cyclodial vibration (CVT) is not a new concept but the Pro-personal Therapy System has made this well-proven therapy more effective and practical to use with a unique and practical application method 

Cycloidal Vibration produces a multi-direction, non-percussive action, which increases blood and lymphatic circulation by stimulating deep muscle activity without aggravating any skeletal or joint problems. 



The Science of Cycloidal Vibration Therapy. 

CVT produces a low amplitude vibration that creates an oscillating pattern, with no percussive (‘hitting’ or kneading’) action as you often find in other more aggressive mechanical massage units. 

When a Physiotherapist or masseuse massages a certain part of the body this accelerates oxygenated blood to the area that is being manipulated and ultimately relaxes muscle tissue and provides relief. 

The oscillating motors in the system work in a similar way however it is able to target the whole body at once and more frequently providing very beneficial and easily repeated results. 

The system achieves results while in a non-weight bearing position, which is ideal as the muscles that require stimulation are not under tension 

Sometimes weight-bearing exercise is just not possible and this is where comes into its own often providing a safe and viable alternative to prescribed drugs to maintain a health and accelerate recovery. 

Most conditions can often develop further complications because of lack of mobility. Cycloidal therapy applied regularly can help to manage pain and accelerate recovery times by keeping the circulation active and encouraging the body to heal itself. 


“That’s a hell of a lot of cash for no evidence of the pain reduction it can achieve”. 

Our most recent website shows Thermography Studies completed on participants that have used the System. 

The results show that after one 15-minute treatment dramatically increases blood flow through out the body. 

There are also many independent medically papers on line (search Google scholar) on both Cycloidal oscillation and infrared heat Therapy. The Therapy system uses a unique and practical combined application of the two researched therapies. 

We are aware that personal experience of the system is necessary so we provide a home demonstration service or you can visit us on one of the many exhibitions that we attend throughout the year and have a personal demonstration. 


There are many products that provide massage, which cost less! 

There any many products such as hand held devices or small pads that do produce a similar oscillating movement that can cost less. However the full body System can treat the whole of the body at the same time while in a position with the feet above the heart. This is an ideal position to be in to release muscle tension and to encourage circulation naturally while enjoying the full body therapy experience. A choice of fifteen different programmes are available that can be pre-selected to suit different individuals needs. 



Are massage chairs just as good? 

Massage chairs vary greatly in the way the massage is applied. A lot of chairs have a combination massage motors and rollers. A roller running up and down the spine can be very invasive producing pressure so great care has to be taken when considering this type of application if a spinal condition exists. A chair is a piece of furniture that is obviously not portable and it also cannot be adjusted for height differences as the System can. The position an individual is in during treatment is also very important to gain maximum results as previously mentioned and there are also obvious limitations of positional choice with a chair, one of which is that you cannot receive treatment in the prone position while lying face down. 

The Therapy System has been specifically designed as a medically approved health product not as a dual role piece of domestic furniture. If you require a proven method of Blood and lymphatic stimulation applied in a convenient and effective manner while in the correct position. Then the Therapy system can achieve this for you. 



“Has any one used one of the systems? I would be very interested in personal experiences of this expensive equipment”. 

“It’s difficult to find anyone who has actually used one for more than a demo at a show” 

If you log on to our Facebook page you will be able to view real live postings from individuals that have tried or use our equipment on daily basis 

“How does the system help with fatigue, stress, sleep deprivation, poor circulation, lack of energy and neuropathy etc”? 

Alternatively if you wish to see further information go to our comprehensive website. 

The Pro-Equine (Horse) Therapy System 

The Pro-Equine system is made to the same exacting standards as the Personal Therapy System and works on the same basic principles. It has been specifically designed to relieve deep muscle, superficial pain and soreness in horses as well as accelerating recovery after injury. 

Used and recommended by many top international riders and Olympians. 

To find out more detailed information about the Pro-equine Therapy System please visit our website. 

We hope this helps..


----------



## Chris Spaett

*Cyclo-sage massage machine useless*

Hi. We bought one from a show a month ago. My wife is struggling with back and leg pain. She had a treatment at a show and it appeared to work well which is why we ordered one on the spot. After a couple of hours the pain came but worryingly also in a new area. The machine arrived a couple of days later so she tried it. The same thing happened again. She tried two more times and the machine proved to be ineffective and the new pain increased. She discussed this with her specialist who strongly advised her against using it. We subsequently spoke to Cyclo-Ssage but they initially ignored our calls and when we persisted, they basically told us that they didn't accept returns and weren't interested in any way. The machine may work for some people but my wife and I feel that it is a Con. Why else would they have a policy of not accepting returns under any circumstances. I even offered to le them keep 33% of the amount we paid having only used it three times and put it back into its original packaging. We have one, as new for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## mac222

Chris Spaett said:


> Hi. We bought one from a show a month ago. My wife is struggling with back and leg pain. She had a treatment at a show and it appeared to work well which is why we ordered one on the spot. After a couple of hours the pain came but worryingly also in a new area. The machine arrived a couple of days later so she tried it. The same thing happened again. She tried two more times and the machine proved to be ineffective and the new pain increased. She discussed this with her specialist who strongly advised her against using it. We subsequently spoke to Cyclo-Ssage but they initially ignored our calls and when we persisted, they basically told us that they didn't accept returns and weren't interested in any way. The machine may work for some people but my wife and I feel that it is a Con. Why else would they have a policy of not accepting returns under any circumstances. I even offered to le them keep 33% of the amount we paid having only used it three times and put it back into its original packaging. We have one, as new for sale if anyone is interested.


Its horses for courses, my lady friend purchased one of these beds five years ago, she swears by it, and uses it several times a week, I have also tried it on odd occasions, its ok, but really does nothing for me, her friend has purchased one this week, I think like all things in life its what suits the individual, however its sadly a lot of money to spend if its of no benefit..


----------



## patp

If your girlfriend is receiving treatment then she should check with her specialist before using one of these pieces of equipment.


----------



## EJB

Wow, that was a cheap advert!!!!!!


----------



## HarleyDave

EJB said:


> Wow, that was a cheap advert!!!!!!


From 3 years ago - are they still in business I wonder?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ssom

Hi Chris Spaett - Would you be interested in selling your one to me second hand? 
I'm looking to possibly buy one for my dad.

Regards

Steve


----------



## fiddly2208

*A boon!*

Hi

I bought one 2 years ago after trying it at a show. I'd had a spinal fusion and have fibromyalgia and osteoporosis, I had a session and it really eased my back pain and sciatica. Took me a month to make my mind up as its an expensive decision. I was lucky they were offering interest free credit for 2 years. Since having it I've been able to markedly cut down on my pain medication, been able to sleep better and be much more active. My back pain is sooo much easier, my fibro sensitivity is markedly less when I have been on there for a session. I find the combination of the heat and the different therapy programmes relaxes me, my restless legs have disappeared.

Also as another bonus when I'm on it the cat comes to sleep on my tummy. Whether she thinks the vibrations are me purring of she likes the massage as well I'm not sure!

I would not be without it, if it breaks I'll be getting another one.

And no I'm not a sales rep for them just a grateful customer


----------



## AMFranklin

I suffer from Fibromyalgia which, as sufferers will know, is a very individual condition. 
I tried the Cyclossage system at a motorhome show recently. The salesperson, who turned out to be a Director of the company, was quite overwhelming and wouldn't entertain the idea that his system might not work for me. I had a 20 minute demo session, on the basis of which my husband purchased a system for me, even though I was sceptical and worried by the high cost.
When it arrived, I followed the salesman's written instructions for several days but my symptoms worsened markedly.
My husband contacted the salesman (Director) to ask for a refund. A battle ensued!
Cyclossage don't offer a returns option and don't adhere to the standard 30 day returns rule. We contacted Trading Standards who further advised us of our rights. When we informed Cyclossage of this, the salesman laughed it off saying they'd overcome Trading Standards rulings in the past when they'd been taken to court!
To cut a long, and difficult, story short, Cyclossage eventually agreed to give us a reduced refund. This was only after we threatened them with bad publicity due to my receiving benefits and retired due to ill health. However, we had to pay over £100 return postage, and lost more than £500 off of the original price, even though it had been on offer at the exhibition.
It was a very upsetting and stressful few days, and I would never recommend Cyclossage.
The system may well work for some people / conditions, but I wanted to warn people what happens if it does not work for you, and what that might cost.


----------



## patp

Find a qualified physiotherapist (Chartered Society of Physiotherapists) and get some treatment from them. They have done four years full time training under the watchful eye of the NHS. Doctors do not recognise any other qualification. 


Physios are also qualified to give Acupuncture which is amazing for pain relief.


----------



## catwoman2017

AMFranklin said:


> I suffer from Fibromyalgia which, as sufferers will know, is a very individual condition.
> I tried the Cyclossage system at a motorhome show recently. The salesperson, who turned out to be a Director of the company, was quite overwhelming and wouldn't entertain the idea that his system might not work for me. I had a 20 minute demo session, on the basis of which my husband purchased a system for me, even though I was sceptical and worried by the high cost.
> When it arrived, I followed the salesman's written instructions for several days but my symptoms worsened markedly.
> My husband contacted the salesman (Director) to ask for a refund. A battle ensued!
> Cyclossage don't offer a returns option and don't adhere to the standard 30 day returns rule. We contacted Trading Standards who further advised us of our rights. When we informed Cyclossage of this, the salesman laughed it off saying they'd overcome Trading Standards rulings in the past when they'd been taken to court!
> To cut a long, and difficult, story short, Cyclossage eventually agreed to give us a reduced refund. This was only after we threatened them with bad publicity due to my receiving benefits and retired due to ill health. However, we had to pay over £100 return postage, and lost more than £500 off of the original price, even though it had been on offer at the exhibition.
> It was a very upsetting and stressful few days, and I would never recommend Cyclossage.
> The system may well work for some people / conditions, but I wanted to warn people what happens if it does not work for you, and what that might cost.


I'm sorry you had this experience but I'm really grateful for you sharing it - hopefully it will stop others (including myself) making the same mistake! x


----------



## phoebe2

Con merchants I am afraid.....been at it for a few years now. Stick with medically qualified personnel eg a good physio


----------

